# At a loss for nitrates!



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Last week I finally bought ferts for the new planted tank I set up (125 gal)
I sat down and went through all thethings I've printed off the web as far as solutions, doses, recipes etc and made up solutions.
Dosed the thank with what I thought was enough solution to put the levels where they needed to be. I then tested teh water and discoved my phoshates were WAY out in left field (5-10ppm or more..oops) but also didn't get any readings at all for nitrates. 

I thought maybe the containers were labelled wrong (KNO3 should look like a fine granulated sugar, yes?) so I tested the KNO3 solution I had made and did get heavy nitrate readings. Added more KNO3 directly to the tank and still..nothing. . I figured maybe my kit was just bad so I picked up a new one the next day. Came home and tested both kits side by side and got the same readings (0). I left it alone as I didn't want to completely screw up the water chemistry but did add some Flurish nitrogen just in case.

Last night I tested for phospates (they are still heavy but have come down) and nitrates...still showing NOTHING. I added 1 full teaspoon of the KNO3 to the tank (fyi I figure ~ 100 gallons of water allowing for substrate and rocks etc) and still got a 0 reading. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to what I can do, try, or what I'm doing wrong or why I wouldn't get any readings for nitrate? Also, since you can't test for pottassium, how do you know how much to dose or do you just dose based on the levels of the other ferts that are needed assuming the ratios remain constant?
On the bright side, the last two days I've come home to find my riccia pearling..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If your ricca are pearling, then you are doing something right already.
Maybe the reason why you get 0 reading of nitrate is because it's been used up by the plants. That's a good sign. Not sure what kind of model of dosing you're going after. So can't say ... but if you tested your water and there is nitrate, that just means there are excess ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

When dosing nitrates in the past, I have never been able to measure detectable levels in a well planted tank.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

While I realize that the nitrates would get used up in a planted tank, it still wouldn't explain why you wouldn't get some level of detection immediately folowing the dosing, which is when I tested. I may have an answer though. I posted on another forum and was told that apparently there is a requisite amount of shaking required for the nitrate tests ( apparently more so than with the usual ammonia tests I am used to) for both the vial and the solution bottles. I will give that a try tonight and let you know.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, Nitrate tests are probably the ones you need to shake up the most. With the API I shake the second bottle for a minute, then the entire test tube for another minute. It can severely impact the test results.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I use the more sensitive and accurate Seachem nitrate test. It goes from 0.1 to about 40 (I cant tell the difference above 40). Its extremely accurate. I can always detect nitrates in my tanks, and keep them around 10-15 ppm.

Its a good kit, and its not too expensive. I can't imagine running all my tanks without it.

Big Al's wants 17.99 for it, but if you price match at Pets and Ponds.com, you can get it for like $14. It contains a LOT of tests. Ive been using my current kit for at least 6 months, and I run 4 90g planted tanks.

The exact name is Seachem Nitrite/Nitrate MultiTest


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't forget that if you don't calibrate your test kits, they are meaningless. It is best if you calibrate your test kit every time, but of course, that would be a waste...


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Don't forget that if you don't calibrate your test kits, they are meaningless. It is best if you calibrate your test kit every time, but of course, that would be a waste...


Calibrate as in...make a reference solution to test?
For the record shaking the bottles made all the difference and last night got nitrate readings with both the new and old kit.

Any suggestions on figuring out how much pottasium to dose? As I said do you just assume that if you've gone through half the nitrates you've dosed then you've used up half the potassium?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try looking up EI dosing regiment.
Unless you can acturately meassure the amount, nobody is really that good. Well ... maybe a few of the green thumbs, but I don't have one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Newobsession said:


> Calibrate as in...make a reference solution to test?


Yes, I mean making several reference solutions (i.e. 40 ppm, 20 ppm, 10 ppm, 5 ppm)



Newobsession said:


> Any suggestions on figuring out how much pottasium to dose? As I said do you just assume that if you've gone through half the nitrates you've dosed then you've used up half the potassium?


There is really no point worrying how much potassium to dose. In general, you shoudl be fine with the EI dosing regimen. If you really are noticing that your plants have potassium deficiency, you can always add K2SO4 to supplement the potassium.

You cannot assume that the plants use potassium and nitrogen at the same rate.


----------

